# [X]ejecutar multiples instancias de X vez

## upszot

Hola gente...

tal como lo dice el titulo, estoy necesitando ejecutar (al mismo tiempo) varios escritorios o gestores de ventanas...

(en este caso KDE y FLUXBOX)

la única información de algo parecido que encontre en google fue este link..http://www.malditonerd.com/microtip-como-ejecutar-dos-entornos-grficos-a-la-vez-en-linux/ pero no me queda muy claro como funciona, ni como configurarlo para lo que quiero...

alguien me podría dar una mano?

gracias a todos de antemano..

saludos

----------

## agdg

A mi me funciono sin problemas, ¿que error te arroja a ti?

```
agd-desktop ~ # X :3 & DISPLAY=:3 gedit

[1] 18742

X.Org X Server 1.9.4

Release Date: 2011-02-04

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r8-agd x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux agd-desktop 2.6.36-gentoo-r8-agd #7 SMP Wed Mar 30 14:37:23 CEST 2011 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2

Build Date: 30 March 2011  04:15:18AM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.20.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.3.log", Time: Wed Apr  6 10:02:18 2011

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

(EE) Keyboard0: No device specified.

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Keyboard0"

(EE) ioctl EVIOCGNAME failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Mouse0"
```

Por cierto, yo para estos menesteres tengo un entorno chroot, con X, donde instalo todo lo que quiero probar así no ensucio mi sistema. Al cargar las X da un pequeño error y pregunta si quieres relanzarlo a través de otro DISPLAY, le dices que si y listo.

----------

## upszot

este es el error que tira

```
upszot@M1530 ~ $ X: 3 &DISPLAY=:3 kate

[1] 3746

-bash: X:: command not found

kate: cannot connect to X server :3

[1]+  Exit 127                X: 3

upszot@M1530 ~ $

```

saludos

----------

## agdg

Lo estas escribiendo de forma incorrecta.

Bien

X :3 & DISPLAY=:3 gedit

Mal

X: 3 &DISPLAY=:3 kate

----------

## ensarman

bueno yo lo hacia usando elscript startx, de esta forma

startx -- :1

como el servidor x por default es el :0 ahi ejecuto el :1, :2, :3 como se desee

----------

## ensarman

mejorando lo dicho antes:

bueno con xinit se puede hacer que tengas varios manejadores de venatana en diferentes servidores X:

perimero crea los archivos xinitrc:

 *Quote:*   

> echo "exec icewm-sesion" > ~/.xinitrc.icewm
> 
> echo "exec gnome-session" > ~/.xinitrc.gnome
> 
> 

 

ahora pra ejecutar xinitrc con cada uno de ellos en diferentes seridores X se hace esto:

 *Quote:*   

> xinitrc ~/.xinitrc.icewm -- :1
> 
> xinitrc ~/.xinitrc.gnome -- :2
> 
> 

 

esto ultimo ejecutará a icewm en :1 y gnome en :2.

Si usas xinit a secas sin ningun parametro ni nada ejecutara lo que hay en el archivo ~/.xinitrc si existe y en el display :0

----------

